# Officer Down: Sergeant Ron Harrison - [Hillsborough County, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/15/2007
*Fla. sergeant shot sitting in his patrol car*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Ron Harrison *- [Hillsborough County, Florida]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 55

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Sergeant Harrison had served with the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office for 20 years and is survived by his four children.

*Incident Details*: Sergeant Harrison was shot and killed while sitting in his patrol car.

Sergeant Harrison had just finished a DWI checkpoint and was sitting in his patrol car near the intersection of Lumsden Road and Kings Avenue in the town of Brandon, when he was shot. He then activated his lights and siren and tried to drive off but lost control of his patrol car, struck another vehicle and then crashed into a tree.

Sergeant Harrison was taken to Brandon Community Hospital, where he died from his wounds.

A short time later, a woman called 911 saying her boyfriend may have been involved in the shooting of a deputy and was at a home. A SWAT team then converged on that home and negotiations began with the suspect who was barricaded in the home. The suspect fired multiple shots at the SWAT team, who returned fire, killing the suspect.

*End of Watch:* Wednesday, August 15, 2007

The Associated Press
BRANDON, Fla. - A sheriff's deputy at a drunken driving checkpoint was fatally shot in his patrol car Wednesday, and a suspect was killed by a SWAT team after barricading himself at home.
Sgt. Ron Harrison, a nearly 21-year veteran of the Hillsborough County sheriff's office, apparently tried to drive himself to the hospital after he was wounded about 1:30 a.m., Sheriff David Gee said.
A woman driving next to Harrison said he clipped her car as he sped down the road, his lights flashing, then he veered into a tree. Harrison, 55, was pronounced dead at a hospital.
"It's unclear if (the shooter) was in a vehicle or if he ambushed (the deputy) from the roadside," Gee said.
Around the same time, authorities received a call from another woman who said her boyfriend told her he had been in a shooting with a police officer, Gee said. Deputies found the man barricaded in his house, and he repeatedly fired at deputies before he was shot and killed, Gee said.
Harrison was the third deputy shot in Florida in the past 10 days and the second to die.


----------

